# Emma Watson posiert leicht bekleidet – und wird heftig kritisiert



## Lion60 (7 März 2017)

Emma Watson zeigt in der 'Vanity Fair' nackte Haut


----------



## Apus72 (7 März 2017)

So ist es nunmal mit den 'Ismen', ein ...ismus ist immer radikal, ergo auch voller Bekloppter die Diskussionsunfähig und Betratungsresistent sind. So auch beim Feminismus.
Ismen sind getragen von Feindbildern und wollen nie etwas ausgleichen oder befrieden, sondern den Status Quo ins Gegenteil umkehren. 'Slaves never want to be free, slaves ever want to be King'.

Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch in den Bildern oder anderen Dingen, die Miss Watson macht, wie sie selber sagte : Was haben meine Brüste mit Frauenrechten zu tun ? 
Nuff said ! 
Grüße


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2017)

Was für ne schwachsinnige Diskussion. Wer regt sich über "Feministinnen" wie Madonna auf?? Die zeigt seit Jahren fast alles. Dagegen ist Emma ein Waisenkind.


----------



## Apus72 (8 März 2017)

Übrigens finde ich ganz nebenbei gesagt, eine 'Vorzeige-Feministin' wie Alice Schwarzer, die Steuern hinterzieht und Werbung für die Blöd-Zeitung macht, wesentlich fragwürdiger, ganz gelinde gesagt !

*räusper*


----------



## krawutz (8 März 2017)

Wenn ich lese, dass eine der prominenten Kritikerinnen, die Radiomoderatorin Julia Hartley-Brewer, über 60.000 Follower bei Twitter hat, dann kann ich dieser selbsternannten Feministin nur aus ganzem Herzen zurufen : Lass nicht nach Mädel, es gibt noch viel mehr Hirntote, die dir folgen könnten !


----------



## elwood100 (8 März 2017)

Mir gefällts.


----------



## jobi110 (7 Apr. 2017)

Es ist sehr traurig wenn sich die Gesellschaft an solchen Pseudoproblemen aufreibt, anstatt die echten anzugehen. 
Dein -ismen Beitrag fand ich sehr passend und gut, Apus72. Mir scheint, es sollte eigentlich Political Correctnesism heissen...


----------



## karl.meier1000 (2 Sep. 2017)

Ich finde es auch toll!!!


----------



## Mr.X1982 (5 Sep. 2017)

Gibts die Fotos irgendwo zu sehen, weil unter dem Link finde ich nur ein Bild ?


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Sep. 2017)

Emma hat ein sehr entzückenden Oberkörper.


----------



## paume2001 (9 Sep. 2017)

Wenn manche nichts zu kritisieren hätten, fehlte ihnen der Lebensinhalt. Für solche Leute wurde das Wort Berufsempörte erfunden....


----------



## Chemie (8 Okt. 2017)

So wie es aber in den Wald reinruft...

Ich finde Apus Beitrag sehr passend, nur leider hat die Frau das Thema Feminismus in den letzten Jahren auch sehr überdehnt. Nun kommt das halt zurück.

Bilder gefallen natürlich.


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Okt. 2017)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Emma hat ein sehr entzückenden Oberkörper.



da kommt dann auch vielleicht mal wieder Leben in Deinen kleinen Freund? Oder
geht da nichts mehr?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

So eine heisse Frau ich möchte mehr von ihr sehen...


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Jo mei, früher haben sich die Konservativen über zu viel nackte Haut aufgeregt - heute beschweren sich dagegen die "Progressiven", wenn sich eine Frau nackig macht.

Man darf das alles nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Wie man es macht m, so macht man es verkehrt. Von meiner Seite aus kann sie gerne noch mehr zeigen.&#55357;&#56841;


----------

